# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهیا از کی نمیرن مدرسه ؟

## alishendi

سلام بچه ها پیشدانشگاهیای مدرستون از کی نمیرن مدرسه ؟ تو مدرسه ما که از اول همین هفته نیومدن علارغم تلاشهای مدیرمون  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## محمد3568

ما به پیشنهاد خودمون و موافقت مدرسه درسارو از شهریور شروع کردیم و اسفند همه درسا تموم شدن

----------


## Mehdi ghaderi

از20اسفند

----------


## jimnana

از 20 اسفند تقریب :Yahoo (79):  ولی کاش اینقد زود تتیل نمیشدیم من خودم موقع مدرسه خیلی بهتر میخوندم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mehdi ghaderi

از 20اسفند که نرفتیم فقط ریاضی رو تموم کردیم بقیه همه موندن خودمون بخونیم

----------


## atefemasum

بستگی ب استانت داره 
اذربایجان غربی تا 31 اردیبشهت مدارس دایره.

----------


## Niloo-far

*بیشتر مدارس از بعد عید دیگه نمیرن*

----------


## javad76

ما از نیمه بهمن دیگه نیومدیم. ( ولی اونور 1 ماه از تابستون  رو اومدیم. )

سمپادی های ناحیه 2 شیراز از اوایل دی ماه نیومدن! ( ولی کل تابستون اومدن مدرسه )

----------


## Nikolas

از 13 اسفند البته کلاسامون تا یه هفته بعد عید بود چون یکی دوتا درسا مونده بود ولی من حوصلشو نداشتم از همون اسفند نرفتم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mehdi ghaderi

> بستگی ب استانت داره 
> اذربایجان غربی تا 31 اردیبشهت مدارس دایره.


من تو بوکانم یکی از شهر آ.غ ........تموم شهر20اسفند نرفتن مدرسه

----------


## doctor Hastii

ما از امروز به بعد نمیریم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## atefemasum

> من تو بوکانم یکی از شهر آ.غ ........تموم شهر20اسفند نرفتن مدرسه


جدن؟
بچه ها ب مدیر اعتراض داده بودن ک چرا اکثر شهرا از 20اسفند ب بعدو نمیرن ما بدبختا تا اخرش باید باشیم
اونم گفته بود استان ب استان فرق میکنه .
جالبه.

----------


## r.ali_csc

از بعد عید نصف کمتر بچه ها اومدیم که بعضی درسا تموم بشه. دیگه هفته قبل آخرین هفته بود.  :Yahoo (3): 
امتحانات هم از 19 اردیبهشت تا 10 خرداد. 21 هم کنکور... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mehdi ghaderi

> جدن؟
> بچه ها ب مدیر اعتراض داده بودن ک چرا اکثر شهرا از 20اسفند ب بعدو نمیرن ما بدبختا تا اخرش باید باشیم
> اونم گفته بود استان ب استان فرق میکنه .
> جالبه.


بخاطر اینکه برید مدرسه اینو گفته...مطمئن باش که ضرر نکردین ما الان تمام درسا رو باید خودمون بخونیم

----------


## ahmadmo

به ما گفتن باید تا امتحانات خرداد بیاید
امتحانات داخلی رو هم انداختن بعد از امتحانات نهایی. تا 18 امتحان داریم یکی از امتحانا هم افتاده بعد از کنکور  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## paria_7

از. بیستم نرفتیم درسارم هموم موقع تموم کردن

----------


## daniad

از آخرا پاییز دیگه کلا دو سه نفر میومد هر روز

----------


## Parsa-MB

مدرسه ما هم اخر اسفند تعطیل کردیم

----------


## joozef

اگه از تابستون بری مدرسه(حدود 2ماه) مدرسه توی بهمن یا اسفند تمومش میکنه. مثل مدرسه خود ما ... اما معلما چرت و پرت درس میدن تا زودی تموم شه. ما که سودی نکردیم !!! به نظرم تا همون عید بهترین حالتشه تا معلما قشنگ با وقت کافی و حوصله درس بدن ...

----------


## zagheh

سلام ما هم یه هفته قبل عید تعطیلینگا فیتیلینگا
البته مدیرمون میگفت تا 15 اردیبهشت بیاید....ما هم مثل بچه های منظم و خوب قبول نکردیم

----------


## abolfazln

ما هم از دیروز نرفتیم دیگه!!

دیر تعطیل شدیم ولی دیگه چه میشه گفت...

----------


## Mersad95

از 15 اسفند به بعد نصف بچه هامون نرفتن مدسمونم نمونه دولتیه مثلا.

----------

